# Pro logic 2z ceiling reflect like Atmos?



## jonl (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been looking at the Dolby Atmos stuff. That's a ways off for me, but it got me thinking. They have speakers that aim up to reflect off of the ceiling to simulate ceiling speakers. I have a Denon 2113 that has the Dolby Prologic 2z. I'm in a rental right now so I don't want to mount the height channel speakers on the cieling. I 'm wondering if doing an up firing speaker like the Atmos speakers would work for the prologic 2z height speakers. Is it worth a try?


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Atmos-enabled upward firing speakers follow particular specs (directivity, high-pass) AND use psychoacoustic processing (Dolby Elevation) that suppresses the impression of them being at ear level and adds height cues (notches in the frequency response) to make them sound like they're above you. 

Also, Atmos-enabled speakers are firing discrete information towards the ceiling that is directional, while PLIIz is extracting decorrelated information from the L/R surround channels that doesn't really image anywhere (out of phase information isn't localizable). 

With all that in mind, don't expect regular speakers pointing at the ceiling and reproducing PLIIz height info to work the way Atmos-enabled upward firing speakers do. But there's no harm in trying.


----------

